# Famous Dave's Smoked Sausage



## dlmartin (Nov 27, 2009)

This may be sacrilege - but I actually like their smoked sausage and can't seem to duplicate the flavor.

I've just tried adding some sausage to the smoker w/a pork butt or brisket at 225-250

My sausage is always done long before it gets a nice dark color and smokey flavor.

From what I've been reading here, it seems I need to change my strategy (make sure it's dry first and at room temp before smoking, start at a lower temp 140-160 smoker and then finish at a higher temp)

Am I thinking correctly?   Also, the slits they cut into the casings - is that done before smoking to let more smoke flavor in?  Wouldn't that tend to dry it out more?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## crackhead (Dec 7, 2009)

What kind of sausage do they use? I would assume pork, what what type of seasoning blend?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing sacrilegious about that, as long as they are smoked and delicious.

Never been to a Famous Dave's myself so I don't know but my Brother works with a guy who used to be a manager at one so I can always get him to see what he says about it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are asking for?? Is it your sausage color isn't dark enough or is it the taste. If it's the taste there could be several things you can do but you just have to experment with differant things and spices. Noe for color how long are you runnig with smoke. Are you using a smoke generator or not.??


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

Only smoked a couple of sausages so I'm not a ton of help.  But I actually do like their chicken.  Not a bad place for a quick cure when you've got a craving you can't solve at home.


----------



## tjc (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like theres a Tiger Woods joke somewhere in Dudes reply


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Dean, First off if you're going to make and smoke your own sausage with low temps it has to have a cure in it.
You guessed right, low it the way to go. I start mine at 100° for a while the gradualy raise the smoker temp up to around 170°-180° to finish them off, depending on the sausage it will take 2-10 hours or even more. 
Here's some I did last night low and slow. 







I'm not familiar with the sausage you mentioned, but if i was going to slit the casing I think I'd do it towards the end of the smoke. But I bet they smoke it and store it, then when they cook it for an order, they slice and grill it.

*Edit*; Dean do you have a lionk to the Famous Dave's sausage? I was looking at their site and didn't see it on the menu.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 7, 2009)

What I do like there is the Texas Manhandler sandwich, it is brisket and zesty hot link sausage, sliced thin, piled high, and crowned with Hell-Fire Pickles.

I would love to duplicate the sausage also

http://www.famousdaves.com/menuCategories/sandwiches/


----------



## blue (Dec 7, 2009)

If I am cooking fresh sausage to eat, I smoke em at 225...If you are smoking it like Dan mentioned...by curing it you are taking out the risk of botulism.


----------



## refry (Aug 6, 2016)

Greetings,

Hey I've been browsing the web and looking for sausage reipes to make and smoke and your picture looks exactly like what I want.  You don't have to give me the secret to your sausage recipe but I was wondering if you could give me a basic recipe for making a homemade sausage and basic instructions on how to smoke.

I'm going to be throwing a birthday bbq backyard feast and having smoked ribs, pork butt, brisket, rotisserie chicken, and I would like to add the sausage to the mix.

Let me know if you think this is doable.  

I have a trager electric smoker and a brinkman dome smoker

i think between the two of these plus the bbq I should be able to get the job done.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks alot,

Ryan Winkeler


----------

